# Rimozione vecchie dipendenze e pulizia di world

## !ico

salve a tutti! dopo aver letto la guida anomala di xchris (complimenti, ma aspetto il seguito  :Razz: ) ho voluto ispezionare il sistema, e mi son trovato con qualche problema:

1) ho dato tempo fa un emerge -DuN world ma openmotif mi bloccava un altro pacchetto, così l'ho unmerso e riemerso.. fatto sta che ora se do revdep-rebuild prova a emregere openoffice-bin (che però da quel che ho capito non è un problema) e inoltre mi dà un errore con openmotif, che risulta però installato correttamente..   :Confused: 

2) qui c'è la parte più bella: ho dato un emerge --depclean -p e mi sono trovato con il seguente output :

```

Packages installed:   326

Packages in world:    8

Packages in system:   59

Unique package names: 171

Required packages:    180

Number to remove:     155

```

 :Shocked: 

ci sono dei pacchetti (tipo xchat,skype,gentoolkit,..) che ricordo di aver emerso, eppure non compaiono nel mio worldfile.. tra questi ci sono anche pacchetti come hotplug, coldplug e varie librerie, ma non so perchè siano da rimuovere..   :Question: 

vabbe, mi affido a voi!

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

aggiungi i pacchetti che hai emerso direttamente al world file e poi vedi cosa ti dice depclean

----------

## !ico

eh, il problema è che non ricordo quelli che ho emerso a mano, e sarebbe un po' dispendioso visto che sono 155 pacchetti..

più che altro vorrei capire come mai non sono stati inseriti nel world file e perchè così tanti pacchetti zombies.

ora ricordo che coldplug l'ho emerso quando ho installato gentoo, come da guida.. mah

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

volendo ci sono anche un pio di script che rigenerano il world. uno è regenworld, ma penso ce ne fosse anche un altro che non ricordo. Prova a vedere se ti può aiutare...

----------

## X-Drum

 *!ico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) ho dato tempo fa un emerge -DuN world ma openmotif mi bloccava un altro pacchetto, così l'ho unmerso e riemerso.. fatto sta che ora se do revdep-rebuild prova a emregere openoffice-bin (che però da quel che ho capito non è un problema) e inoltre mi dà un errore con openmotif, che risulta però installato correttamente..  
> 
> 

 

-quello di openmotif era un problema gia' discusso e conosciuto: in pratica la procedura che hai seguito (unmerge/merge) è la corretta soluzione

-per pkg come ooffice-bin appunto, è normale che revdep-rebuild si comporti in tal modo, PRELIMINARY_SEARCH_DIRS_MASK dovrebbe indicare a

revdep-rebuild le directory dei pkg afflitti da questo "piccolo bug"

----------

## Cazzantonio

temo tu abbia un file world un po' incasinato... dovresti mettere un po' ordine... editarlo, togliere quello che non serve e mettere i pacchetti che hai emerso te.

Per controllare il file world (e vedere magari che dentro non ci siano inavvertitamente finiti pacchetti che sono dipendenze) è utile usare unclepine con l'opzione -sw

unclepine lo trovi nel subforum di documentazione e per il futuro ricordati di usare emerge --oneshot per riemergere pacchetti già installati in modo da non aggiungerli inavvertitamente al world (nel caso fossero dipendenze... comunque questo non centra nulla col tuo problema)

----------

## !ico

grazie mille! in effetti il mio world ha solo 6 pacchetti, mentre ne ho installati qualcuno in più...ma di sicuro non tutti quei 155 da rimuovere..  :Confused: 

proverò i comandi sopra citati.

grazie

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

permetto di aggiungere una personale esperienza con un tool di pulizia che a mio parere è molto valido: 

si chiama udept, creato da ecatmur.

----------

## bender86

 *!ico wrote:*   

> grazie mille! in effetti il mio world ha solo 6 pacchetti, mentre ne ho installati qualcuno in più...ma di sicuro non tutti quei 155 da rimuovere.. :?

 Per ogni pacchetto presente in world, devi anche considerare le sue dipendenze.

----------

## !ico

ho usato regenworld, e in effetti sembrava funziare alla grande, però mi restano ancora 62 pacchetti da rimuovere..

non ce ne sono di quelli che ho emersi direttamente, ma forse è qualche dipendenza..   :Confused: 

proverò unclepine.

grazie mille intanto  :Wink: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

se non sono pacchetti vitali (occhio a disinstallare gcc, python e altre chicche necessarie al funzionamento di portage... non dovrebbe comunque visto che sono nel system profile...) puoi provare a disintallarli ed eventualmente riemergerli con un emerge -pvDuN world

Comunque di solito emerge --depclean ci da (anche se ovviamente è attendibile con un world file corretto)

Prova magari prima a fare un revdep-rebuild per vedere di risolvere eventuali problemi accessori

----------

## Onip

eventualmente prima del depclean fatti i pacchetti con quickpkg

----------

## !ico

torno dopo un po' di tempo.. :Razz: 

ho usato unclepine ma il risultato è più o meno lo stesso:

```

gentoo unclepine-release-0.1 # ./unclepine -su -u

Unlinked Packages: 57 

        * app-arch/ncompress-4.2.4-r1

        * app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.1

        * app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01-r3

        * app-crypt/opencdk-0.5.7

        * app-misc/bfr-1.5

        * app-shells/sash-3.7

        * app-shells/tcsh-6.14-r1

        * app-text/ghostscript-esp-7.07.1-r10

        * dev-cpp/gconfmm-2.6.1

        * dev-cpp/glibmm-2.6.1

        * dev-cpp/gnome-vfsmm-2.6.1

        * dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.4.11

        * dev-cpp/libglademm-2.4.1

        * dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm-2.6.1

        * dev-cpp/libgnomemm-2.6.0

        * dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.6.0

        * dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 (S):  old slot

        * dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.15

        * dev-libs/libtasn1-0.2.13

        * dev-libs/lzo-1.08-r1

        * dev-libs/nspr-4.4.1-r2

        * dev-libs/nss-3.9.2-r3

        * dev-perl/Archive-Zip-1.16

        * dev-perl/CDDB_get-2.27

        * dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-1.41

        * gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.4.1.1

        * kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.3

        * media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std-8.11

        * media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r5

        * media-libs/jasper-1.701.0

        * media-libs/jbigkit-1.6-r1

        * media-libs/libmpeg3-1.5.2

        * media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.4

        * media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.1-r1

        * media-libs/netpbm-10.30-r1

        * media-libs/sdl-mixer-1.2.6

        * media-libs/smpeg-0.4.4-r6

        * media-libs/taglib-1.4

        * media-libs/tse3-0.2.7

        * media-libs/urt-3.1b-r1

        * media-sound/mp3info-0.8.4-r1

        * media-sound/mpg123-0.59s-r9

        * media-sound/oggtst-0.0

        * media-sound/sox-12.17.7-r1

        * media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20051216

        * media-video/transcode-0.6.14-r3

        * net-libs/gnutls-1.2.9

        * net-libs/libsoup-2.2.6.1

        * sci-libs/fftw-3.0.1-r2

        * sys-apps/ed-0.2-r6

        * sys-apps/miscfiles-1.3-r1

        * sys-devel/bc-1.06-r6

        * sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.13-r3 (WS):  old slot

        * sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r2 (WS):  old slot

        * sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r4 (S):  old slot

        * sys-libs/lib-compat-1.4

        * x11-libs/startup-notification-0.8

```

scusate la lunghezza, ma visto che tra questi c'è anche nano (che non capisco perchè non è in system..) volevo capire se posso unmergerli o no..   :Confused: 

non ci capisco proprio niente!  :Shocked: 

ola e grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## thewally

Dopo l'avvento di portage 2.1, purtroppo, non si può piu utilizzare unclepine per la gestione "reversa" (  :Laughing:  ) delle dipendenze, ovvero l'eliminazione dei pacchetti inutili poichè installati come dipendenze di altri pacchetti, che ora sono stati rimossi.

Sono alla disperata ricerca di consigli su quale tool utilizzare, non riesco più a sostenere un sistema così sporco... (Unclepine mi ha abituato troppo bene   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Grazie

----------

## .:chrome:.

emerge --depclean, dopo ovviamente una bella revisione del file world

----------

## thewally

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> emerge --depclean, dopo ovviamente una bella revisione del file world

 

Grazie k.gothmog.

Ma come faccio a sapere quali sono i pacchetti da rimuovere dal file world?

Insomma, rimane sempre il problema di sapere quali sono le ex-dipendenze inutili, no?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *thewally wrote:*   

> Ma come faccio a sapere quali sono i pacchetti da rimuovere dal file world?
> 
> Insomma, rimane sempre il problema di sapere quali sono le ex-dipendenze inutili, no?

 

beh... presto detto...

dentro world dovrebbero esserci i pacchetti che tu hai deciso di installare (firefox, gnome, kde, et simila) se compaiono dipendenze (kdelibs, libbonobo) o librerie (dev-libs/*) quelle sono ighe che non dovrebbero esserci; così come non dovrebbero esserci tutti i pacchetti che fanno parte di system (linux-headers, glibc, openssh).

occhio però: la modifica di world è una pratica più che sconsigliata perché è facile commetter errori gravi. fatti un backup

----------

## Scen

Consiglio anche io di controllare il file world (previo backup), e prima di eliminare i presunti pacchetti obsoleti fai una copia con quickpkg.

Comunque se si effettuano installazioni e aggiornamenti di pacchetti seguendo le modalità operative ufficiale e corrette, e non si fanno installazioni/disinstallazioni "selvagge" (vabbè che Gentoo ti dà la massima libertà, però non si può pretendere troppo da Portage  :Rolling Eyes:  ), emerge --depclean fa bene il suo sporco dovere  :Cool: 

----------

## thewally

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> occhio però: la modifica di world è una pratica più che sconsigliata perché è facile commetter errori gravi. fatti un backup

 

OK, sto lavorado su un back-up.

Questo è il diff:

```
nitro world # diff -u world.old world.tmp

--- world.old   2006-07-08 14:46:09.000000000 +0200

+++ world.tmp   2006-07-08 15:03:47.000000000 +0200

@@ -1,133 +1,50 @@

-x11-libs/libSM     | Penso sia dipendenza di qualcosa

-media-sound/alsa-utils     | dovrebbe essere in system

 app-editors/emacs

 x11-themes/baghira

-media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera      | Penso sia dipendenza di qualcosa

-media-libs/tiff      | Penso sia dipendenza di qualcosa

 media-gfx/digikam

-media-libs/libsdl      | Penso sia dipendenza di qualcosa

-sys-kernel/linux-headers      | Dovrebbe essere in system

-app-portage/portage-utils  | Dovrebbe essere in system

-media-libs/taglib     | Penso sia dipendenza di qualcosa

-media-gfx/splash-themes-gentoo | Rimozione voluta

-x11-libs/libXdamage | Penso sia dipendenza di qualcosa

 sys-apps/most

-dev-ruby/ruby-config | Penso sia dipendenza di qualcosa

-x11-libs/libdmx | Penso sia dipendenza di qualcosa

 app-pda/ipodslave

 media-libs/win32codecs

-dev-perl/XML-Parser  | Penso sia dipendenza di qualcosa

-dev-perl/gtk-perl | Penso sia dipendenza di qualcosa

-sys-fs/udev | Dovrebbe essere in system

-kde-misc/kxdocker-i18n | Rimozione voluta

 x11-apps/xmodmap

-media-tv/xawtv | Rimozione voluta

 x11-themes/lipstik

 kde-base/kde-i18n

-dev-java/java-config-wrapper | Dipendenza di qualcosa

-media-libs/alsa-lib | Dipendenza di qualcosa o in system

-app-text/poppler-bindings | Dipendenza

-kde-misc/kxdocker-resources | Rimozione voluta

 sys-devel/gdb

 app-misc/colordiff

-app-office/lyx | Rimozione Voluta

-kde-base/kwin | Dipendenza di kde-meta

 media-gfx/gwenview

-app-arch/p7zip | Dipendenza di qualcosa

-kde-misc/kxdocker-mountmanager | Rimozione voluta

-x11-libs/libxkbfile | Dipendenza (credo)

-kde-misc/kxdocker-gmount | Rimozione voluta

-x11-libs/libXt | Dipendenza (credo)

-dev-java/bsh | Dipendenza (credo)

-x11-misc/lineakd | Rimozione voluta

-kde-misc/kxdocker-trayiconlogger | Rimozione (voluta)

 media-gfx/inkscape 

-media-sound/alsa-headers | Dovrebbe essere in system

-sys-boot/grub | Dovrebbe essere in system ... credo

-kde-misc/kxdocker-gpipe | Rimozione voluta

-net-libs/opal | Dipendenza (credo)

-app-text/gocr | Dipendenza (credo)

-x11-libs/libXres | Dipendenza (credo)

 x11-misc/numlockx 

 x11-misc/xbindkeys

-x11-misc/gccmakedep | Dipendenza (credo)

-app-admin/syslog-ng | Dovrebbe essere in system

-kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves | Dipendenza di kde-meta

-app-arch/gzip | Dovrebbe essere in system

-net-misc/openssh | Dovrebbe essere in system

-x11-libs/libXext | Dipendenza

-x11-libs/libXpm | Dipendenza

 x11-themes/gtk-engines-qtpixmap

-sys-devel/libperl | Dipendenza

 kde-base/kamera

-kde-misc/kxdocker-gmail | Rimozione voluta

-x11-libs/libfontenc | Dipendenza

-x11-libs/libXfixes | Dipendenza

-x11-misc/xorg-cf-files | Dipendenza

-media-gfx/imagemagick

 media-video/nvidia-glx

 media-sound/mp3gain

-sys-apps/dbus | Dipendenza (dalla use dbus)

-media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi | Rimuovo dubbioso

-kde-misc/kxdocker-gamarok | Rimozione voluta

-x11-libs/libXi | Dipendenza

 app-misc/mc

 app-pda/gtkpod

-mail-filter/spamassassin | Dipendenza (attivato in kmail)

-kde-base/kbruch | Dipendenza di kde-meta

-x11-apps/xclock | Dipendenza

-net-irc/konversation | Rimozione voluta

 media-video/nvidia-settings

 sys-fs/reiserfsprogs

 x11-misc/imake

 x11-themes/gtk-engines

-x11-libs/libXvMC | Dipendenza

-games-arcade/tuxpuck | Rimozione voluta

 sys-apps/rlocate

 x11-misc/hotkeys

-kde-misc/kxdocker-gdate | Rimozione Voluta

 app-editors/vim-core

 x11-apps/xdm

-x11-libs/libXmu | Dipendenza

 media-video/ffmpeg

-kde-base/kverbos | Dipendenza kde-meta

 sys-fs/sysfsutils

-media-libs/alsa-oss | Dovrebbe essere in system

 dev-util/kdevelop

-media-libs/sdl-mixer | Dipendenza

 x11-apps/xrandr

 kde-base/kvoctrain 

 media-video/kaffeine

 x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt

 media-video/transcode

 gnome-extra/gconf-editor

-sys-process/vixie-cron | Dovrebbe essere in system

 kde-base/kturtle

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa

-kde-base/blinken | Rimozione voluta

 app-emulation/kqemu

 app-office/openoffice-bin

-dev-java/ant-core | Dipendenza

 sys-devel/prelink

-sys-apps/pmount | dipendenza

-net-p2p/ktorrent | rimozione voluta

-media-libs/xine-lib | dipendenza

 media-gfx/gimp

-kde-misc/kbfx | Rimozione voluta

-app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools | dipendenza

 net-misc/dhcpcd

-app-portage/kuroo | rimozione voluta

 sys-apps/lm_sensors

-app-misc/pax-utils | dipendenza

-games-emulation/zsnes | rimozione voluta

-dev-libs/glib | dovrebbe essere in system

-media-fonts/font-bh-75dpi | dipendenza

-x11-apps/mesa-progs | dipendenza

-media-libs/libwmf | dipendenza

-dev-perl/HTML-Parser | dipendenza

 games-arcade/tomatoes 

-sci-misc/kboincspy | rimozione voluta

-net-print/hpijs | dipendenza

 app-cdr/k3b

 app-portage/gentoolkit-dev

 app-editors/nano

@@ -135,157 +52,72 @@

 sys-apps/module-init-tools

 dev-python/cfgparse

 net-fs/nfs-utils

-media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi | dipendenza

 dev-util/eric

 app-portage/genlop

 media-sound/audiotag

-x11-libs/libXrandr | dipendenza

 media-video/mplayer-bin

 sys-fs/dd-rescue

-dev-perl/gtk2-ex-formfactory | dipendenza

-media-libs/libquicktime | dipendenza

-app-text/ghostscript-esp | dipendenza

 net-misc/cadaver

-media-video/realplayer | dipendenza

 kde-base/kde-meta

-media-libs/gst-plugins-base | dipendenza

-sys-apps/hal | dipendenza

-media-libs/mesa | dipendenza

-kde-misc/kxdocker-networker | rimozione voluta

-media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-100dpi | dipendenza

 media-sound/dir2ogg

-x11-libs/libXrender | dipendenza

-dev-java/jdepend | dipendenza

-media-video/usb-pwc-re | dipendenza

 media-gfx/blender

-dev-java/jsch | dipendenza

-media-libs/libkexif | dipencenza

 media-video/dvd-slideshow

 media-gfx/albumshaper

-media-libs/libgphoto2 | dipendenza

-dev-java/java-config | dipendenza

-media-libs/gstreamer | dipendenza

-net-im/licq | rimozione voluta

 app-editors/vim

 media-fonts/corefonts

 media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd

 dev-python/python-cdb

-media-fonts/font-bh-100dpi | dipendenza

 app-portage/eix

-x11-libs/libXxf86dga | dipendenza

 app-editors/bluefish

 media-sound/mpg123

-net-nds/openldap | dipendenza

 media-sound/ogmtools

 media-gfx/splashutils

 x11-apps/xev

-x11-libs/libXft | dipendenza

 media-sound/amarok

 net-p2p/limewire

-app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs | dipendenza 

 x11-base/xorg-x11

 x11-base/xorg-server

-sys-libs/libutempter | dipendenza o system

-x11-libs/libXdmcp | dipendenza

 media-video/kino

 media-fonts/sharefonts

 dev-util/ccache

 kde-misc/krename

-dev-perl/libintl-perl | dipendenza

-kde-misc/kxdocker-gapager | rimozione voluta

-dev-python/python-docs | dipendenza

-kde-misc/kxdocker-gaclock | rimozione voluta

-x11-libs/libXcursor | dipendenza

-kde-misc/kxdocker-gnetio | rimozione voluta

 media-sound/timidity++

 x11-apps/xrdb

 x11-proto/xproto

 app-antivirus/clamav

 media-video/camstream

-media-libs/libdvdread | dipendenza

 media-video/subtitleripper

 sys-apps/pciutils

 dev-python/PyQt

-dev-java/gnu-crypto | dipendenza

-app-emulation/uae | rimozione voluta

 x11-themes/mplayer-skins

-dev-perl/Event | rimozione voluta

-x11-libs/libXxf86misc | dipendenza

-kde-base/kmail | dipendenza

 media-fonts/font-ibm-type1

-media-libs/tunepimp | dipendenza

-x11-libs/qt | dipendenza

-x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard | dipendenza

-sys-apps/netplug | dipendenza

 media-fonts/font-bh-type1

-app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp | dipendenza

 app-emulation/qemu

 dev-util/subversion

 media-fonts/freefonts

-perl-core/Storable | dipendenza

-dev-libs/pwlib | dipendenza

-kde-misc/kxdocker-wizard | rimozione voluta

-x11-libs/libXaw | dipendenza

 media-video/dvdrip

-sci-astronomy/setiathome | rimozione voluta

-kde-base/kdelibs | dipendenza

-dev-db/sqlite | dipendenza

 net-misc/rdate

 dev-java/sun-jre-bin

 app-portage/gentoolkit

 media-sound/ogg2mp3

 app-arch/rar

-x11-apps/xset | dipendenza

-games-arcade/abe | rimozione voluta

 dev-lang/ruby 

-x11-libs/libxkbui | dipendenza

-kde-misc/kxdocker-gthrottle | rimozione voluta

 net-im/skype

 app-portage/portage-bashrc-ng

-x11-libs/libXxf86vm | dipendenza

 www-client/elinks

 net-www/nspluginwrapper

-dev-java/swt | dipendenza

-dev-libs/libol | dipendenza

-media-video/xvid4conf | dipendenza

-dev-util/dialog | dipendenza

 x11-misc/3ddesktop

-dev-java/jzlib | dipendenza

 media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi

-net-misc/netkit-telnetd | rimozione voluta

-media-libs/sdl-net | dipendenza

-kde-misc/kxdocker-configurator | rimozione voluta

 net-misc/whois 

 sys-process/lsof

-x11-libs/libXevie | dipendenza

-x11-apps/xkbcomp | dipendenza

 media-video/kmenc15

 net-www/mplayerplug-in-bin

 x11-themes/crystal

-x11-misc/trans-inactive | rimozione voluta

 net-p2p/azureus

 media-fonts/font-bitstream-75dpi

 media-video/acidrip

-kde-misc/kxdocker-gbattery | rimozione voluta

-sys-devel/gettext | dipendenza

-app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs | dipendenza o in system

-kde-misc/kxdocker-gipcontrack | rimozione voluta

-app-crypt/gnupg | dipendenza

-sys-apps/eject | dipendenza

-kde-misc/kxdocker-thememanager | rimozione voluta

-x11-libs/libICE | dipendenza

 www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin

-x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse | dipendenza

 dev-java/sun-jdk 

 net-firewall/iptables

-media-libs/libsndfile | dipendenza

-kde-misc/kxdocker-dcop | rimozione voluta

-media-video/dvgrab | dipendenza

-kde-misc/kxdocker-arpmanager | rimozione voluta

-app-office/kletterwizard | dipendenza

 media-sound/timidity-eawpatches

 net-irc/xchat

-kde-misc/kxdocker-taskmanager | rimozione voluta

-dev-java/commons-net | dipendenza

-kde-misc/kxdocker-gtrash | rimozione voluta

-sys-apps/hotplug | dipendenza

```

So che chiedo l'impossibile, ma, sapendo che tu sei un guru del "emerge --depclean", ti chiedo suggerimenti su quanto ho fatto, ti sembra giusto?

Grazie milioni

----------

## .:chrome:.

minchia!

ma quanta roba avevi in world?

alcune cose che ho notato:

questi non li conosco

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs

media-gfx/digikam

dev-java/bsh

questi tienili perché non sono inclusi in system

media-sound/alsa-utils

app-portage/portage-utils

sys-boot/grub

app-admin/syslog-ng

questi non dovrebbero essere dipendenze, ma non ne sono sicuro

media-gfx/imagemagick

media-video/nvidia-glx

app-editors/vim-core

questo fa parte di system

sys-fs/sysfsutils

----------

## Luca89

nvidia-glx Ã¨ dipendenza di xorg-x11 con VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" (ancora per poco perÃ² perchÃ¨ da ora in poi si userÃ  il pacchetto x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers).

vim-core dovrebbe essere dipedenza di app-text/vim

gli altri citati da k.gothmog li confermo.

----------

## thewally

I rimuovendi sono:

```

 media-libs/gd

 app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd

 media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-100dpi | Assurdo, lo aggiungo nel world

 kde-misc/kxdocker-gipcontrack

 app-shells/bash-completion  | Assurdo, lo aggiungo nel world

 net-libs/opal

 media-libs/sdl-sound

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-x

 x11-themes/gnome-themes

 media-gfx/splash-themes-gentoo

 dev-java/systray4j

 x11-themes/xcursor-themes  | Assurdo, lo aggiungo nel world

 perl-core/Test-Simple

 dev-perl/gtk-perl

 kde-misc/kdiff3

 media-libs/gst-plugins-base  | Assurdo, lo aggiungo nel world

 dev-perl/IO-String

 media-tv/xawtv

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd  | Assurdo, lo aggiungo nel world

 gnome-base/eel

 dev-perl/perl-ldap

 virtual/perl-DB_File

 kde-misc/kxdocker-arpmanager

 app-office/lyx

 dev-java/javacup

 app-arch/p7zip

 kde-misc/kxdocker-mountmanager

 sci-misc/boinc

 kde-misc/kxdocker-gmount

 dev-libs/cdk  |  Mi sembra strano

 net-www/gentoo-webroot-default

 x11-misc/lineakd

 kde-misc/kxdocker-trayiconlogger

 virtual/perl-digest-base

 kde-misc/kxdocker-gpipe

 net-libs/gnutls | Assurdo, lo aggiungo nel world

 dev-perl/XML-Writer

 dev-perl/Digest-HMAC

 app-text/tetex

 x11-libs/liboldX

 sys-devel/gcc-config  | Assurdo, lo aggiungo nel world

 dev-perl/Net-IP

 media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi  | Assurdo, lo aggiungo nel world

 dev-lang/nasm

 x11-apps/ttmkfdir

 x11-libs/libXprintUtil

 kde-misc/kxdocker-gmail

 perl-core/digest-base | Strano..

 kde-misc/kbfx

 media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi

 kde-misc/kxdocker-gamarok

 dev-libs/libebml

 app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets

 mail-filter/spamassassin  | Assurdo, lo aggiungo nel world

 gnome-base/gail

 net-irc/konversation

 dev-perl/IO-Socket-INET6

 dev-java/xerces

 games-arcade/tuxpuck

 kde-misc/kxdocker-gdate

 media-libs/libmodplug

 media-libs/alsa-oss  | Assurdo, lo aggiungo nel world

 dev-perl/Digest-SHA1 | Strano...

 net-print/hpijs  | Assurdo, lo aggiungo nel world

 net-libs/libwww

 app-shells/bash-completion-config | Forse il suo lavoro lo fa eselect

 gnome-base/nautilus

 x11-wm/metacity

 media-sound/esound  | Assurdo, lo aggiungo nel world

 net-p2p/ktorrent

 dev-perl/Archive-Tar | Molto strano

 dev-perl/IO-Zlib

 x11-libs/motif-config

 gnome-base/gnome-desktop

 gnome-base/control-center

 x11-apps/xdriinfo

 dev-util/indent

 app-portage/kuroo 

 games-emulation/zsnes

 media-fonts/font-bh-75dpi | Assurdo, lo aggiungo nel world

 dev-tex/latex2html

 media-libs/libmatroska  | Assurdo, lo aggiungo nel world

 x11-libs/libwnck

 app-text/rman

 dev-python/python-docs  | Assurdo, lo aggiungo nel world

 dev-java/jython

 dev-util/desktop-file-utils

 gnome-base/gnome-menus

 dev-java/xml-commons-resolver

 virtual/perl-Time-HiRes

 x11-base/opengl-update  | Assurdo, lo aggiungo nel world

 app-text/aiksaurus

 x11-libs/startup-notification

 kde-misc/kxdocker-gtrash

 kde-misc/kxdocker-networker

 kde-misc/kxdocker-dcop

 sys-kernel/ck-sources  | Assurdo, lo aggiungo nel world

 dev-java/jdepend

 media-video/usb-pwc-re

 net-misc/howl | Mi sembra strano

 sci-misc/kboincspy

 dev-java/jsch

 virtual/x11 | ???

 dev-java/jakarta-regexp

 app-text/gnome-doc-utils

 app-text/xpdf  | Assurdo, lo aggiungo nel world

 dev-tex/dvipost

 kde-misc/kxdocker-gaclock

 app-accessibility/mbrola

 app-text/sgmltools-lite

 app-misc/mime-types

 dev-libs/cgilib

 media-fonts/font-bh-100dpi

 net-im/licq

 dev-cpp/libglademm

 dev-java/bcel

 dev-java/xalan

 perl-core/Time-HiRes

 dev-python/dnspython

 app-text/openjade

 media-video/mkvtoolnix

 media-libs/gdk-pixbuf

 sys-kernel/genkernel | Non lo uso, ma non doveva essere in system?

 media-video/dvgrab

 x11-libs/libXprintAppUtil

 app-office/kletterwizard

 x11-apps/xcursorgen

 kde-misc/kxdocker-gapager

 dev-perl/Socket6

 kde-misc/kxdocker-gnetio

 x11-themes/gentoo-xcursors

 dev-java/gnu-crypto

 app-emulation/uae

 virtual/perl-Test-Harness

 kde-misc/kxdocker-gbattery

 media-libs/glew

 dev-tex/chktex

 sys-apps/netplug  | Assurdo, lo aggiungo nel world

 app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp  | Assurdo, lo aggiungo nel world

 dev-perl/Net-DNS

 kde-misc/kxdocker-resources

 perl-core/Storable

 dev-libs/pwlib

 kde-misc/kxdocker-i18n

 app-text/opensp

 kde-misc/kxdocker-wizard

 x11-libs/libFS

 dev-libs/libtasn1

 sci-astronomy/setiathome

 dev-java/rhino

 dev-java/commons-collections

 games-arcade/abe

 kde-misc/kxdocker-gthrottle

 dev-java/jakarta-oro

 app-text/noweb

 virtual/perl-PodParser

 dev-perl/Convert-ASN1

 kde-misc/kxdocker

 dev-java/jzlib

 net-misc/netkit-telnetd

 media-libs/sdl-net

 kde-misc/kxdocker-configurator

 x11-libs/openmotif

 x11-libs/libXevie

 media-video/realplayer  | Assurdo, lo aggiungo nel world

 x11-libs/libXTrap

 app-crypt/opencdk

 x11-misc/trans-inactive

 x11-libs/libxklavier

 dev-java/xml-commons-external

 gnome-base/gnome-libs

 www-client/w3m

 kde-misc/kxdocker-thememanager

 dev-java/xjavac

 app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-glibc

 net-libs/linc

 x11-libs/wxGTK

 kde-base/kdat

 dev-java/commons-beanutils

 kde-misc/kxdocker-taskmanager

 dev-java/commons-net

 dev-java/blackdown-jre  | Assurdo, lo aggiungo nel world

```

Cosa potete confermarmi / bocciarmi ?

P.S. : Grazie mille a tutti per la pazienza... capitemi, non mi voglio ritrovare a bagno ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

tranquillo che non ti trovi a bagno.

alla peggio depclean decide di toglierti dei pacchetti che invece ti servivano. te la cavi annullando e reinserendo la riga del pacchetto che non deve essere rimosso

ti ricordo che anche depclean ha la modalità pretend (-p)

se poi sei uno che ha la buona abitudine di fare costruire il pacchetto binario, quando compili qualcosa, allora in caso di pasticci vari non ci metti nulla a rimediare

----------

## mrfree

Credo che udept faccia al caso tuo

http://catmur.co.uk/gentoo/udept/

----------

## thewally

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Credo che udept faccia al caso tuo

 

Forse (e ripeto, forse) è meno rischioso di emerge --depclean

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *thewally wrote:*   

> Forse (e ripeto, forse) è meno rischioso di emerge --depclean

 

non esiste nessun rischio nell'uso di emerge --depclean

non so nemmeno chi abbia messo in giro questa favola. se ci sono i tool di portage, utilizziamoli, no?

----------

## thewally

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> non esiste nessun rischio nell'uso di emerge --depclean
> 
> non so nemmeno chi abbia messo in giro questa favola. se ci sono i tool di portage, utilizziamoli, no?

 

Creto che tu abbia ragione... effettivamente, se uno va a vedere bene, anche udept fa utilizzo di --depclean  :Wink: 

Sto utilizzando una via intermedia, con udept levo dal world le entry ridondanti 

```
 dep -w 
```

 poi, con 

```
emerge --depclean
```

 leverò il non necessario. 

Con udept il mio world è calato da 290 a 148 pacchetti (e sembrano più ragionevoli di quelli di ieri)

Per ora sembra andare tutto ok   :Very Happy: 

----------

## thewally

OK, ci siamo, ce l'ho fatta   :Very Happy: 

Ho fatto come ho detto sopra, e vi posso garantire che funziona abbastanza bene (tenete comunque gli occhi aperti su quali pacchetti vuole rimuovere... Non è perfetto   :Wink:   )

Per l'uso quotidiano ho fatto uno script che ho inserito in /root/bin (dopo aver inserito /root/bin nel PATH)...

```
nitro bin # cat removepkg

#!/bin/bash

# REMOVE PACKAGE AND ITS DIPENDENCES

emerge -Cav $(dep -tq $@)
```

Da utilizzare per rimuovere un singolo programma che non si utilizza più, ad esempio:

```
nitro bin # removepkg blender

!!! Note: common dependencies will be listed once, under the last package they

!!! are depended on by.

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 media-libs/ftgl

    selected: 2.1.2-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/openal

    selected: 20050504-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-gfx/blender

    selected: 2.41

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-gfx/yafray

    selected: 0.0.8

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-util/scons

    selected: 0.96.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Would you like to unmerge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

Un uso quotidiano dello script dovrebbe garantire di tenere il sistema abbastanza pulito   :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

Mmmmmh ho qualche perplessità... io non dormirei sonni tranquilli con quello script (anzi già mi vengono i brividi)  :Smile: 

 prima di un-emergere un pacchetto dovresti considerare se qualche altro pacchetto dipenda da esso... per esempio volendo disinstallare python dovresti prima aggiungere un bel -python alle tue useflag, poi dare un ottimo emerge -uDvaN world etc etc

 inoltre non è detto che una dipendenza di quello che vuoi disinstallare non sia più necessaria... un altro pacchetto potrebbe richiederla

...

Personalmente seguo una procedura del genere:

```
# emerge -uDvaN world

# emerge -C some-cat/useless-package

# emerge --depclean -p

# ---> accurata lettura dell'output

# emerge --depclean

# revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## thewally

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Mmmmmh ho qualche perplessità... io non dormirei sonni tranquilli con quello script (anzi già mi vengono i brividi) 
> 
>  prima di un-emergere un pacchetto dovresti considerare se qualche altro pacchetto dipenda da esso... per esempio volendo disinstallare python dovresti prima aggiungere un bel -python alle tue useflag, poi dare un ottimo emerge -uDvaN world etc etc
> 
> 

 

E chi ti ha detto che questo non venga fatto   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

E' la stessa cosa che fai tu con # emerge -C some-cat/useless-package

Se  uno rimuove GCC, python et similia, ovviamente (e giustamente  :Exclamation:  ) il sistema va a farsi benedire (e un po' te lo sei meritato  :Wink: )

Innanzitutto, il mio sistema ha sempre le USE ordinate, poichè utilizzo sempre emerge -DuNav world quando lo aggiorno.

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  inoltre non è detto che una dipendenza di quello che vuoi disinstallare non sia più necessaria... un altro pacchetto potrebbe richiederla
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Nel man di dep, viene spiegato che quel comando rimuove le dipendenze che sono collegate solamente a quel pacchetto, e a nessun altro. In poche parole, se il pacchetto A ha una dipendenza B, che è anche dipendenza di C, B non verrà rimossa  :Wink: 

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Personalmente seguo una procedura del genere:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Anche se è una procedura altamente diffusa, non mi sento in grado di definire se un pacchetto vada nel world o meno, solamente dal fatto che sia una libreria, o che non ne ricordi la provenienza (perchè l'ho installato???).

E, comunque, come puoi vedere da sopra, ho applicato anche io un emerge --depclean dopo aver ripulito il world tramite dep; ma questa deve essere una pulizia straordinaria, non "ordinaria amministrazione"... sia per motivi di tempo che di rischio...  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Credo che udept faccia al caso tuo
> 
> http://catmur.co.uk/gentoo/udept/

 

scusate... ma io non riesco a scaricare il pacchetto. non lo trovo sul sito....

----------

## thewally

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

>  *mrfree wrote:*   Credo che udept faccia al caso tuo
> 
> http://catmur.co.uk/gentoo/udept/ 
> 
> scusate... ma io non riesco a scaricare il pacchetto. non lo trovo sul sito....

 

Ho avuto lo stesso problema... 

Da qui, clicca su Public a sinistra, trovi l'ebuild dentro thewally_portage (in app-portage)   :Wink:  .

----------

## cloc3

La discussione mi ha tentato ed ho detto: adesso lo faccio.

Naturalmente, l'opzione -p non è utilizzabile nel mio sistema, perché consideravo il --depclean troppo pericoloso, così ora, il numero elevato di pacchetti rende illeggibile l'ouptut del pretend.

Eppure lo faccio lo stesso: `emerge --depclean`

Risultato.... (rullo di tamburi):

```

s939 ~ # eselect compiler show

(none)

s939 ~ # emerge -p gcc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.2.0_p10

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1  USE="fortran gcj gtk nls -bootstrap -build -doc -hardened -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap -multislot -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -vanilla"

```

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Poco male, io tenevo l'opzione -K nella manica e sono sopravvissuto.

Ma il --depclean ha dimostrato tutta la sua inaffidabilità proverbiale.

Utilizzabile solo da chi abbia una discreta confidenza con portage e con grandissima prudenza.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *thewally wrote:*   

>  *darkmanPPT wrote:*    *mrfree wrote:*   Credo che udept faccia al caso tuo
> 
> http://catmur.co.uk/gentoo/udept/ 
> 
> scusate... ma io non riesco a scaricare il pacchetto. non lo trovo sul sito.... 
> ...

 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  davvero?

a me non funziona nemmeno là. quando clikko sul pacchetto mi spedisce ad una pagina di descrizione e stop. stessa cosa nel link vecchio....

 :Confused:   :Confused:  c'è qualcosa k nn mi torna  :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## thewally

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

>     davvero?
> 
> a me non funziona nemmeno là. quando clikko sul pacchetto mi spedisce ad una pagina di descrizione e stop. stessa cosa nel link vecchio....
> 
>   c'è qualcosa k nn mi torna  

 

Da root, la soluzione in un colpo solo (da copia e incolla)  :Wink: 

```

mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/app-portage/udept

cd /usr/local/portage/app-portage/udept

wget http://www.linux.it/~thewally/pub/thewally_portage/app-portage/udept/udept-0.5.95.2.ebuild

ebuild udept-0.5.95.2.ebuild digest

```

Se non è già presente in /etc/make.conf, aggiungi l'overlay di /usr/local/portage

```

echo 'PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"'

```

A questo punto basta che tu dia emerge udept  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Wink:  ok, fatto ed eseguito.

ma una domanda...

siam sicuri che funzioni bene?? perchè adesso se io faccio 

```
emerge --depclean
```

 mi dice che vuol cancellare

nano   :Shocked: 

opengl   :Shocked: 

e altre cose di cui non sapevo nemmeno l'esistenza.....

vabbè... cmq se anche le cancello con depclean poi con emerge -uDN world mi si dovrebbero reinstallare se veramente le necessito... o no?

----------

## thewally

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

>  ok, fatto ed eseguito.
> 
> ma una domanda...
> 
> siam sicuri che funzioni bene?? perchè adesso se io faccio 
> ...

 

Hai sbagliato l'approccio...

Prima (fai un back-up del world) dai 

```
dep -w
```

, così ti elimina dal world i pacchetti ridondanti o che dovrebbero essere in system.

Poi dai 

```
emerge --depclean
```

 o 

```
dep -d
```

 per rimuovere i pacchetti di troppo (per entrambe i comandi puoi prima lanciarli con l'opzione -p che ti fa vedere ciò che farebbe  :Wink: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

e io ho fatto esattamente così!

mah

----------

## thewally

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> e io ho fatto esattamente così!
> 
> mah

 

Ahi!!   :Shocked: 

Ti consiglio di aspettare risposta da k.gothmog che lui se ne intende sicuramente più di me (penso lo faccia una volta al giorno   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> siam sicuri che funzioni bene?? perchè adesso se io faccio 
> 
> ```
> emerge --depclean
> ```
> ...

 

nano è stato rimosso dal world, di cui fino a poco tempo fa faceva parte per impostazione predefinita.

opengl evidentemente non ti serve.

comunque ripeto: se per caso depclean dovesse anche sbagliare, non è che sia po' un gran problema: un emerge -uDN world risolve tutto

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *darkmanPPT wrote:*   siam sicuri che funzioni bene?? perchè adesso se io faccio 
> 
> ```
> emerge --depclean
> ```
> ...

 

in effetti ho controllato e opengl nn mi serve. ah... avevo confuso mesa e glut con opengl.   :Embarassed:  ooops

ah nn sapevo di nano

io però l'ho reinstallato

----------

## mrfree

 *thewally wrote:*   

> E chi ti ha detto che questo non venga fatto   
> 
> E' la stessa cosa che fai tu con # emerge -C some-cat/useless-package
> 
> Se  uno rimuove GCC, python et similia, ovviamente (e giustamente  ) il sistema va a farsi benedire (e un po' te lo sei meritato )
> ...

 

Guarda non volevo insinuare che il tuo sistema non avesse le useflag "ordinate", so quanto i gentoo-user siano gelosi delle loro impostazioni e sarebbe stata un'offesa troppo grossa   :Very Happy: 

A parte gli scherzi forse però dovresti esplicitarlo in qualche modo nello script in maniera tale che se qualcuno lo dovesse utilizzare, si soffermi sulla questione che il discorso sulle useflag è fondamentale. 

Forse quello che è successo a cloc3 qualche post più su potrebbe derivare da problemi di questo tipo

 *thewally wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nel man di dep, viene spiegato che quel comando rimuove le dipendenze che sono collegate solamente a quel pacchetto, e a nessun altro. In poche parole, se il pacchetto A ha una dipendenza B, che è anche dipendenza di C, B non verrà rimossa 

 

Ok questo fa parte delle cose che mi erano sfuggite  :Wink: 

In tutta sincerità... sono stato un po' scorretto a scrivere quella cosa senza consultare il f manual ma era ora di cena... sentivo gli odori della cucina... e mi sono fatto tentare...

 *thewally wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche se è una procedura altamente diffusa, non mi sento in grado di definire se un pacchetto vada nel world o meno, solamente dal fatto che sia una libreria, o che non ne ricordi la provenienza (perchè l'ho installato???).
> 
> E, comunque, come puoi vedere da sopra, ho applicato anche io un emerge --depclean dopo aver ripulito il world tramite dep; ma questa deve essere una pulizia straordinaria, non "ordinaria amministrazione"... sia per motivi di tempo che di rischio...  

 

Gusti... comunque io non mi faccio mai mancare un revdep-rebuild dopo l'un-emersione, mi fa stare più tranquillo   :Wink: 

----------

## kireime

Incuriosito da questa discussione ho fatto anche io qualche prova ma a me depclean cerca di rimuovere 

```
sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

    selected: 2.6.14-r4

   protected: none

     omitted: none
```

Come faccio ad evitare che accada?

----------

## abaddon83

ho fattoc ome avete scritto usando udept priema e umerge depclean dopo pero' mi vuole ancora togliere pacchetti come k3b e altri programmi che uso solitamente... come mai???

altra domanda è normale che escano un sacco di punti esclamativi rossi mentre eseguo udept ?

grazie mille

----------

## mrfree

 *kireime wrote:*   

> Come faccio ad evitare che accada?

 

 *--depclean messages wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> *** WARNING ***  Also study the list of packages to be cleaned for any
> 
> *** WARNING ***  obvious mistakes. Packages can be manually added to the
> ...

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## thewally

 *abaddon83 wrote:*   

> ho fattoc ome avete scritto usando udept priema e umerge depclean dopo pero' mi vuole ancora togliere pacchetti come k3b e altri programmi che uso solitamente... come mai???

 

Quei progammi sono nel world?

 *abaddon83 wrote:*   

> altra domanda è normale che escano un sacco di punti esclamativi rossi mentre eseguo udept ?

 

A me stampa due che iniziano con punti esclamativi, ma non di più...

Quante te ne stampa?  :Shocked: 

----------

## thewally

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Guarda non volevo insinuare che il tuo sistema non avesse le useflag "ordinate", so quanto i gentoo-user siano gelosi delle loro impostazioni e sarebbe stata un'offesa troppo grossa   

 

LOL  :Very Happy: 

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> A parte gli scherzi forse però dovresti esplicitarlo in qualche modo nello script in maniera tale che se qualcuno lo dovesse utilizzare, si soffermi sulla questione che il discorso sulle useflag è fondamentale. 
> 
> Forse quello che è successo a cloc3 qualche post più su potrebbe derivare da problemi di questo tipo

 

Lo script è nato per essere di uso privato,  non avevo intenzione di espanderlo a tutta la comità (anche perchè sono solamente pochi byte   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

Comunque, sottoscrivo l'importanza di avere USE in ordine, altrimenti l'uso di --depclean può essere deleterio!.

 *mrfree wrote:*   

>  *thewally wrote:*   
> 
> Nel man di dep, viene spiegato che quel comando rimuove le dipendenze che sono collegate solamente a quel pacchetto, e a nessun altro. In poche parole, se il pacchetto A ha una dipendenza B, che è anche dipendenza di C, B non verrà rimossa  
> 
> Ok questo fa parte delle cose che mi erano sfuggite 
> ...

 

Cose che capitano...  :Very Happy:   SLURP   :Laughing: 

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Gusti... comunque io non mi faccio mai mancare un revdep-rebuild dopo l'un-emersione, mi fa stare più tranquillo  

 

Ti capisco, ma mi pare ci metta un bel po...   :Sad: 

----------

## Gremo

ciao a tutti. Ho eseguito una installazione pulita di gentoo-gnome, ho installato pacchetti, cancellato pacchetti avendo l'accortezza di rimuovere sempre tutte le dipendenze.

a questo punto, emerge --depclean vuole eliminare:

```

 www-client/seamonkey

    selected: 1.0.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-devel/gcc-config

    selected: 2.0.0_rc1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-portage/portage-utils

    selected: 0.1.19

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-print/cups

    selected: 1.2.1-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

1) seamonkey (mozilla) non lo volevo fin dall'inizio, come faccio (x il futuro...) a installare gnome-light senza di esso? a me gnome-light non ha nessuna use flag...

2) gcc-config: ma non è importante? come farò poi a cambiare versione di gcc in uso, se aggiorno gcc? (non me ne intendo molto...scusate)

3) portage-utils: strano, tramite il log ho visto che si è installato quando ho fatto l'emerge blackdown-jre, che tutt'ora installato!!!

4) cups: è nelle mie use flag, poi tantissime applicazioni lo richiedono, perchè pensa di doverlo disinstallare?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

come posso risolvere i suddetti problemi agendo manualmente? da cosa dipendono? cosa ho potuto fare di sbagliato?

grazie per il supporto, ciao!!!

----------

## lavish

 :Shocked:   in effetti la situazione è un pochino strana. Per aiutarti, potresti provare a postare l'output di questi 3 comandi:

```
emerge --info

emerge -uDNpv world

cat /var/lib/portage/world
```

Ciao!

----------

## Gremo

 *lavish wrote:*   

>   in effetti la situazione è un pochino strana. Per aiutarti, potresti provare a postare l'output di questi 3 comandi:
> 
> ```
> emerge --info
> 
> ...

 

ciao, grazie per la risposta. gli output:

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.1_pre3-r3 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1/vanilla, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: 2.0.0_rc2-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r2

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 2.0.0_rc1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="en it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X acpi alsa apache2 apm avi beagle berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth chm cli crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd emboss encode esd firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal hddtemp imlib isdnlog jpeg libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx mono motif mp3 mpeg musicbrainz mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png pppd python qt quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl sse ssl symlink tagwriting tcpd threads truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev vorbis xml xorg xv zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics kernel_linux linguas_en linguas_it userland_GNU video_cards_vesa video_cards_i810"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

world file:

```

app-admin/gnome-system-tools

app-admin/hddtemp

app-admin/syslog-ng

app-arch/file-roller

app-arch/unrar

app-cdr/bonfire

app-editors/cssed

app-editors/gphpedit

app-editors/leafpad

app-misc/beagle

app-mobilephone/gnome-phone-manager

app-office/openoffice-bin

app-portage/portage-utils

app-text/evince

dev-java/blackdown-jdk

dev-java/blackdown-jre

dev-lang/php

dev-util/ccache

gnome-base/gdm

gnome-base/gnome-applets

gnome-base/gnome-light

gnome-base/gnome-panel

gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager

gnome-extra/gcalctool

gnome-extra/gnome-art

gnome-extra/gnome-audio

gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager

gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver

gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor

gnome-extra/gnome-utils

gnome-extra/nautilus-open-terminal

gnome-extra/sensors-applet

mail-client/sylpheed

media-fonts/corefonts

media-fonts/freefonts

media-gfx/f-spot

media-gfx/gimp

media-gfx/mirage

media-sound/alsa-utils

media-sound/rhythmbox

media-video/totem

net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus

net-fs/samba

net-im/gaim

net-print/cups

net-wireless/bluez-utils

net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth

net-www/apache

sys-apps/855resolution

sys-apps/dbus

sys-apps/hotplug

sys-apps/slocate

sys-boot/grub

sys-fs/reiserfsprogs

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

sys-libs/libstdc++-v3

www-client/mozilla-firefox

x11-base/xorg-x11

```

e aggiornamento:

```

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/db-4.3.29  USE="-bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcltk" 5,960 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Test-Simple-0.64  USE="perl -minimal" 69 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.64  0 kB

```

tra le altre cose, db e i due che riguardano test di perl li ho appena cancellati io, su suggerimento di depclean...

----------

## lavish

ma non capisco, non è possibile che --depclean ti voglia togliere pacchetti che _hai_ in world   :Confused: 

----------

## Gremo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> ma non capisco, non è possibile che --depclean ti voglia togliere pacchetti che _hai_ in world  

 

colpa che sono in testing?

non c'è un modo per risolvere? dovrei segnalare un bug? come?

----------

## randomaze

 *Gremo wrote:*   

> come posso risolvere i suddetti problemi agendo manualmente? da cosa dipendono? cosa ho potuto fare di sbagliato?

 

Io non escluderei quindi un bug di portage nella versione soft masked. Giá cercato su bugzilla?

Inoltre ci sono un pó di righe di warning all'inizio dell'output di emerge --depclean che avvisano che il funzionamento non é perfetto e suggeriscono di controllare manualmente  :Wink: 

----------

## Gremo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Gremo wrote:*   come posso risolvere i suddetti problemi agendo manualmente? da cosa dipendono? cosa ho potuto fare di sbagliato? 
> 
> Io non escluderei quindi un bug di portage nella versione soft masked. Giá cercato su bugzilla?
> 
> Inoltre ci sono un pó di righe di warning all'inizio dell'output di emerge --depclean che avvisano che il funzionamento non é perfetto e suggeriscono di controllare manualmente 

 

non ho idea di come si faccia a cercare un bug...   :Embarassed: 

cmq sono d'accordo, c'è specificato che potrebbe funzionare male, quindi magari non serve neanche segnalarlo...

più probabile che venga rimossa la funzione in futuro? o si implementi finalmente la rimozione di tutte le dipendenze di un pacchetto...

ps. l'unica cosa che davvero manca a portage, che è quasi perfetto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gremo

scusate, ma in ogni caso è corretto rimuovere gcc-config? e per quanto riguarda seamonkey, è possibile evitare l'installazione in futuro? (installo sempre gnome-light...)

----------

## tizio

 *gremo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) seamonkey (mozilla) non lo volevo fin dall'inizio, come faccio (x il futuro...) a installare gnome-light senza di esso? a me gnome-light non ha nessuna use flag... 
> 
> 

 

se inserisci la flag firefox al make.conf sparisce dalle dipendenze di gnome-light (sempre che usi firefox)

con la sola flag mozilla la dipendenza a seamonkey rimane, non so con opera o altri

----------

## Gremo

 *tizio wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> 1) seamonkey (mozilla) non lo volevo fin dall'inizio, come faccio (x il futuro...) a installare gnome-light senza di esso? a me gnome-light non ha nessuna use flag... 
> 
>  
> ...

 

grazie! in ogni caso uso firefox in alternativa ad opera, quindi mi sta bene  :Smile: 

----------

## thewally

 *Gremo wrote:*   

> scusate, ma in ogni caso è corretto rimuovere gcc-config?

 

Ho rimosso gcc-config, in occasione di un emerge --depclean

```
* sys-devel/gcc-config

     Available versions:  1.3.13-r3 2.0.0_rc1

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Utility to configure the active toolchain compiler
```

Credo che avvenga solamente in testing, perchè la sua funzione verrà ufficialmente implementata in eselect

Per la lista dei compilatori

```
eselect compiler list

Available compilers for CTARGET i686-pc-linux-gnu

  [1]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6/x86-hardened

  [2]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6/x86-hardenednopie

  [3]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6/x86-hardenednopiessp

  [4]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6/x86-hardenednossp

  [5]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6/x86-vanilla

  [6]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1/x86-vanilla

Available compilers for CTARGET x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

  [7]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6/amd64-hardened

  [8]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6/amd64-hardenednopie

  [9]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6/amd64-hardenednopiessp

  [10]  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6/amd64-hardenednossp

  [11]  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6/amd64-vanilla

  [12]  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1/amd64-vanilla

Activated profiles:

  i686-pc-linux-gnu         x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1/x86-vanilla

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu *     x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1/amd64-vanilla
```

A quel punto, per impostare la versione da usare:

```
eselect compiler set 12

Successfully set compiler for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1/amd64-vanilla.
```

----------

## Gremo

 *thewally wrote:*   

>  *Gremo wrote:*   scusate, ma in ogni caso è corretto rimuovere gcc-config? 
> 
> Ho rimosso gcc-config, in occasione di un emerge --depclean
> 
> ```
> ...

 

benissimo, ti ringrazio davvero tanto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

[MOD]

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da thewally ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-465093.html#3433095 ) con questo e successivamente fatto il merge anche del thread aperto da Gremo ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-465093.html#3467923 )

Ho pure cambiato il titolo del thread in qualcosa di più significativo

Grazie ad !equilibrium per la segnalazione  :Wink: 

[/MOD]

----------

## makaveli87

Cercando sul forum ho trovato qualche discussione riguardante il depclean, ma nessuna è riuscita a chiarirmi le idee.

Allora.

Ho dato un # emerge -p --depclean

--- tolto ----

Prima avevo Gnome. Ora uso XFCE.

Voglio però tenere gdm, quindi 

emerge --noreplace gnome-base/gdm

giusto?

E gli altri pacchetti?? Sono "leciti" da eliminare??

Vedo dei digest, e altri pacchetti strani.. voi che dite??

----------

## fbcyborg

penso che dopo aver fatto 

```
emerge --depclean
```

con 

```
revdep-rebuild && fix_libtool_files.sh <versione gcc>
```

tu possa stare abbastanza tranquillo.

Almeno a me è tornato tutto ok

----------

## Onip

1) Fai i binari con quickpkg

2) 

```
# emerge --depclean
```

3)  *Quote:*   

> # emerge -DuNka world

  per controllare che non ci siano stati degli errori

4) 

```
# rm /usr/portage/packages/All/*.*
```

 Per togliere i pachetti binari

----------

## lavish

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> Cercando sul forum ho trovato qualche discussione riguardante il depclean, ma nessuna è riuscita a chiarirmi le idee.

 

E allora perchè non hai continuato su un thread precedente?!

Thread merged...

----------

## makaveli87

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *makaveli87 wrote:*   Cercando sul forum ho trovato qualche discussione riguardante il depclean, ma nessuna è riuscita a chiarirmi le idee. 
> 
> E allora perchè non hai continuato su un thread precedente?!
> 
> Thread merged...

 

ehm.. perchè le altre discussioni erano in inglese...  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

comunque questo è il mio world:

-- tolto ---

Ora di queste... come faccio a sapere quelle considerate di "sistema"??

Io ad esempio 

sys-fs/reiserfsprogs

sys-apps/hotplug

sys-fs/mac-fdisk

sys-apps/pciutils

sys-apps/slocate

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

Le considererei di sistema...

Cosa andrebbe pulito da questo file?

EDIT: E se eliminassi i pacchetti che sono sicuro a mano?? In modo da sfoltire la lista??

Oppure depclean fa qualcosa di diverso che mi "costringe" ad usarlo??

----------

## randomaze

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> EDIT: E se eliminassi i pacchetti che sono sicuro a mano?? In modo da sfoltire la lista??
> 
> Oppure depclean fa qualcosa di diverso che mi "costringe" ad usarlo??

 

Quelle che sei sicuro le devi eliminare con emerge -C <<nome pacchetto>>.

il depclean serve per rimuovere le dipendendenze inutilizzate. Quando hai installato <<nomepacchetto>> questo ha richiesto, come sua dipendenza, <<nomelibreria>>; nel file di world peró non viene registrata <<nome libreria>> ma solo <<nomepacchetto>> e cosí quando disinstalli il pacchetto in questione <<nomelibreria>> resta installata.

Il depclean serve a trovare quei pacchetti che non risultano nel world e non sono dipendenza di pacchetti installati nel world. Ok?

Dato che in passato si sono verificati casi in cui il depclean ha erroneamente indicato programmi importanti é bene controlalre attentamente qual'é la lista dei pacchetti che il depclean suggerisce di disinstallare. Ok?

----------

## makaveli87

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *makaveli87 wrote:*   EDIT: E se eliminassi i pacchetti che sono sicuro a mano?? In modo da sfoltire la lista??
> 
> Oppure depclean fa qualcosa di diverso che mi "costringe" ad usarlo?? 
> 
> Quelle che sei sicuro le devi eliminare con emerge -C <<nome pacchetto>>.
> ...

 

Ok...

Il world che ho postato su va bene, oppure ci sono pacchetti che non dovrebbero esserci?

Intanto elimino a mano librerie-pacchetti che so di sicuro che non mi servono più.. poi riposterò la lista con i pacchetti dubbi rimanenti...

----------

## randomaze

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> Il world che ho postato su va bene, oppure ci sono pacchetti che non dovrebbero esserci?

 

Se fosse il mio file di world sicuremante non dovrebbero esserci yaboot, beagle, gnome-volume-manager e simili.

Ma essendo il tuo contiene l'elenco di programmi che tu hai deciso di emergere, quindi, se li hai voluti, probabilmente li usi....

----------

## makaveli87

Elimino il contenuto di world e emerge --depclean dei post precedenti per evitare inutili allungamenti...

Rileggnedo la discussione posto qualche informazione in più.

Innanzitutto:

FILE world

```
media-sound/mpg321

app-admin/usbview

app-arch/rpm

media-sound/alsa-tools

media-sound/alsa-utils

sys-fs/reiserfsprogs

x11-misc/xscreensaver

sys-apps/eject

sys-kernel/linux-headers

app-portage/portage-utils

app-admin/logrotate

www-client/links

media-libs/alsa-oss

dev-perl/Archive-Tar

app-admin/eselect

app-portage/gentoolkit

sys-fs/udev

sys-boot/yaboot

sys-process/vixie-cron

dev-java/ibm-jdk-bin

x11-misc/lineakd

media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd

media-libs/alsa-lib

x11-misc/lineakconfig

sys-apps/pciutils

sys-apps/slocate

media-gfx/splashutils

media-gfx/gimp

dev-python/pycrypto

x11-base/xorg-x11

net-misc/dhcpcd

net-ftp/ftp

app-admin/syslog-ng

sys-apps/usbd

dev-util/ccache

dev-util/strace

sys-libs/glibc

www-client/mozilla-firefox

app-editors/nano

app-arch/gzip

net-misc/openssh

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

sys-fs/mac-fdisk

xfce-base/xfce4

dev-libs/gmime

net-im/gaim

x11-terms/xterm

mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird

sys-devel/gettext

app-office/openoffice

x11-misc/Xorgautoconfig

dev-libs/libusb

sys-apps/baselayout

gnome-base/gdm

app-shells/tcsh

sys-apps/hotplug

media-video/mplayer

sys-apps/fbset

```

emerge --depclean

```

 app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd

    selected: 3.0-r3 3.1-r3 4.0-r3 4.1-r3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 perl-core/Digest-MD5

    selected: 2.33

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-x

    selected: 0.10.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/libwww-perl

    selected: 5.803-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/taglib

    selected: 1.3.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-ruby/ruby-config

    selected: 0.3.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 gnome-extra/libgda

    selected: 1.2.2-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/gtksourceview

    selected: 1.6.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-video/totem

    selected: 1.4.2-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-ruby/ruby-gdkpixbuf2

    selected: 0.12.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/gst-plugins-base

    selected: 0.10.8

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit

    selected: 0.99.0-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/XML-LibXML-Common

    selected: 0.13

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-misc/netkit-fingerd

    selected: 0.17-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia

    selected: 0.10.4 0.8.8

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-theora

    selected: 0.10.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 virtual/perl-digest-base

    selected: 1.13

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/Socket6

    selected: 0.17

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/Digest-HMAC

    selected: 1.01-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-java/log4j

    selected: 1.2.9

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-misc/gccmakedep

    selected: 1.0.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd

    selected: 0.8.10

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/id3lib

    selected: 3.8.3-r3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 virtual/perl-DB_File

    selected: 1.814

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-cdr/cdrtools

    selected: 2.01.01_alpha10

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/Net-IP

    selected: 1.24

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-ruby/ruby-libglade2

    selected: 0.12.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-dns/libidn

    selected: 0.5.15

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/libXprintUtil

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets

    selected: 1.79

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 perl-core/digest-base

    selected: 1.13

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango

    selected: 0.8.8-r1 0.10.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/ttmkfdir

    selected: 3.0.9-r3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-misc/xorg-cf-files

    selected: 1.0.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 mail-filter/spamassassin

    selected: 3.1.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-plugins/alsa-jack

    selected: 1.0.9

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-misc/imake

    selected: 1.0.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-themes/gtk-engines

    selected: 2.6.9

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/IO-Socket-INET6

    selected: 2.51

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-java/xerces

    selected: 2.6.2-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/XML-LibXML

    selected: 1.58-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

    selected: 1.1.2-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/Digest-SHA1

    selected: 2.11

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss

    selected: 0.10.2 0.8.10

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-libs/gdbm

    selected: 1.8.3-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-themes/xcursor-themes

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-ruby/ruby-libart2

    selected: 0.12.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec

    selected: 0.10.3 0.8.8

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-text/poppler-bindings

    selected: 0.5.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa

    selected: 0.10.4 0.8.10

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-java/ant-core

    selected: 1.6.5-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-wm/metacity

    selected: 2.14.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-sound/esound

    selected: 0.2.36-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/HTML-Tree

    selected: 3.19.01

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-libs/lib-compat

    selected: 1.4.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 gnome-base/control-center

    selected: 2.14.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xdriinfo

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/cyrus-sasl

    selected: 2.1.20

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-text/docbook-sgml-utils

    selected: 0.6.14

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/libwmf

    selected: 0.2.8.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/HTML-Parser

    selected: 3.48

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-ruby/ruby-glib2

    selected: 0.12.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/libwnck

    selected: 2.14.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-text/rman

    selected: 3.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-themes/gentoo-xcursors

    selected: 0.3.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/bio2jack

    selected: 0.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/gst-plugins

    selected: 0.8.10

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 kde-base/kcminit

    selected: 3.4.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-util/desktop-file-utils

    selected: 0.10

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 virtual/perl-Time-HiRes

    selected: 1.86

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 perl-core/DB_File

    selected: 1.811-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-dotnet/art-sharp

    selected: 2.8.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/libebml

    selected: 0.7.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL

    selected: 0.97

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-java/bsf

    selected: 2.3.0-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/libmpeg2

    selected: 0.4.0b

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/gst-plugins-good

    selected: 0.10.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/faad2

    selected: 2.0-r7

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-util/gob

    selected: 2.0.12

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-java/bsh

    selected: 2.0_beta1-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-java/jakarta-regexp

    selected: 1.3-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 virtual/perl-MIME-Base64

    selected: 3.07

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-gconf

    selected: 0.10.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-ruby/ruby-gconf2

    selected: 0.12.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis

    selected: 0.10.4 0.8.8

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-misc/vino

    selected: 2.13.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad

    selected: 0.10.3 0.8.10

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-text/ggv

    selected: 2.8.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp

    selected: 2.8.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-sound/sound-juicer

    selected: 2.14.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-dotnet/glade-sharp

    selected: 2.8.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xsetroot

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-text/iso-codes

    selected: 0.49

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/SGMLSpm

    selected: 1.03-r5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-gfx/eog

    selected: 2.14.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-print/libgnomecups

    selected: 0.2.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2

    selected: 0.12.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 virtual/perl-PodParser

    selected: 1.34

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-text/openjade

    selected: 1.3.2-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-python/pyorbit

    selected: 2.14.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/libXvMC

    selected: 1.0.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-arch/file-roller

    selected: 2.14.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/libXprintAppUtil

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/URI

    selected: 1.35

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xcursorgen

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/vte

    selected: 0.12.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-devel/gdb

    selected: 6.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-java/jython

    selected: 2.1-r6

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd

    selected: 4.1.2.4-r2 1.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-dotnet/libgdiplus

    selected: 1.1.13.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg

    selected: 0.8.4 0.10.1-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/Net-SSLeay

    selected: 1.25

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/libmatroska

    selected: 0.7.6

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-admin/system-tools-backends

    selected: 1.4.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-java/servletapi

    selected: 2.3-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-text/gpdf

    selected: 2.10.0-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/tunepimp

    selected: 0.3.0-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/libcdio

    selected: 0.77

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo

    selected: 0.8.8 0.10.4-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/Net-DNS

    selected: 0.53-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay

    selected: 0.51

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 perl-core/Storable

    selected: 2.13

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-text/opensp

    selected: 1.5.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-dotnet/gconf-sharp

    selected: 2.8.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/qt

    selected: 3.3.4-r3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/libFS

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-java/rhino

    selected: 1.5.5-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-db/sqlite

    selected: 2.8.16-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-analyzer/traceroute

    selected: 1.4_p12-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 virtual/perl-libnet

    selected: 1.19

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/musicbrainz

    selected: 2.1.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-dns/bind-tools

    selected: 9.3.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-java/libreadline-java

    selected: 0.8.0-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-ruby/ruby-atk

    selected: 0.12.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-lang/ruby

    selected: 1.8.2-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-text/evince

    selected: 0.5.3-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 virtual/perl-Digest-MD5

    selected: 2.36

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-ruby/ruby-pango

    selected: 0.12.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-java/jakarta-oro

    selected: 2.0.8-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/liboldX

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-sound/cdparanoia

    selected: 3.9.8-r3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-base/opengl-update

    selected: 2.2.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/libpcre

    selected: 6.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 perl-core/MIME-Base64

    selected: 3.05

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/fltk

    selected: 1.1.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-misc/whois

    selected: 4.7.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/libXevie

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/libXTrap

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/HTML-Tagset

    selected: 3.10

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/gstreamer

    selected: 0.10.8 0.8.10

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/libxklavier

    selected: 2.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-python/pyxml

    selected: 0.8.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg

    selected: 0.8.8 0.10.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/libsndfile

    selected: 1.0.11

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/liboil

    selected: 0.3.6

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-libs/libstdc++-v3

    selected: 3.3.6

   protected: none

     omitted: none

Packages installed:   575

Packages in world:    58

Packages in system:   59

Unique package names: 422

Required packages:    434

Number to remove:     156

```

poi se avete bisogno del emerge -DuNav world ditemelo che lo posto...

comunque a parte un paio di aggiornamenti (per le flag, sicccome ho aggiunto -gnome) vuole riemergermi libgnomeui appena eliminata... 

Se avete bisogno di emerge --info ditemelo  e lo posto.

@ randomize

Non ho ben capito una cosa:

Allora... se io installo un pacchetto questo finisce in world.

I pacchetti di system dove sono?

Quando faccio emerge --depclean, lui cerca i pacchetti instabili, e pacchetti non presenti in world e in system ??

Prima hai detto che tu non avresti "yaboot, beagle, gnome-volume-manager e simili"

beagle e gnome-xxx li ho eliminati.. ma yaboot se lo tolgo, dove lo metto per non farmelo eliminare dal depclean??

PS:

Ho visto che mi vuole tolgiere il debugger, come mai??

----------

## randomaze

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> Prima hai detto che tu non avresti "yaboot, beagle, gnome-volume-manager e simili"
> 
> beagle e gnome-xxx li ho eliminati.. ma yaboot se lo tolgo, dove lo metto per non farmelo eliminare dal depclean??

 

Quando ho detto se fosse il mio file di world, aludevo al fatto che io quei programmi non li uso. Ma dato che si sta parlando del tuo file di world e del tuo computer tu sai cosa ti serve, tu hai emerso i programmi che ti servivano (e, se hai messo yaboot, beagle, e gnome-volume-manager probabilmente qualcosa avevi in mente) e tu sai quali programmi ti servono.

Ora, giusto per essere chiari: NON DISINSTALLARE YABOOT

...e rileggi attentamente piú volte la sezione del manuale per quello che riguarda "lavorare con portage", la man di postage e la man di emerge.

----------

## makaveli87

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *makaveli87 wrote:*   Prima hai detto che tu non avresti "yaboot, beagle, gnome-volume-manager e simili"
> 
> beagle e gnome-xxx li ho eliminati.. ma yaboot se lo tolgo, dove lo metto per non farmelo eliminare dal depclean?? 
> 
> Quando ho detto se fosse il mio file di world, aludevo al fatto che io quei programmi non li uso. Ma dato che si sta parlando del tuo file di world e del tuo computer tu sai cosa ti serve, tu hai emerso i programmi che ti servivano (e, se hai messo yaboot, beagle, e gnome-volume-manager probabilmente qualcosa avevi in mente) e tu sai quali programmi ti servono.
> ...

 

Forse mi sono spiegato male....

Ho disintallato beagle e gnome-volume-manager perchè non mi servivano più. E' chiaro che non elimino yaboot.

Quello che anche rileggendo i due manuali più la guida non capisco è:

Se un file non è in world con che criterio viene eliminato?

Io ho emerso alcune utility che le considero di "sistema", come le reiserfsprogs, però sono in world.

Se le togliessi da li, depclean me le eliminerebbe, vero?

A parte questo, non capisco perchè vuole eliminare gdb, altri pacchetti che io non ho installato manualmente e che quindi non conosco.

Poi tutti quei pacchetti tipo "perl-core/Digest-MD5"  non c'entrano niente con il digest di ebuild??

Scusa se continuo a fare domande, ma non vorrei buttare via tutto il tempo che io e molti di voi hanno perso su quel computer...

----------

## randomaze

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> Forse mi sono spiegato male....
> 
> Ho disintallato beagle e gnome-volume-manager perchè non mi servivano più. E' chiaro che non elimino yaboot.

 

Ok. Scusa se ho alzato i toni ma eliminare il boot loader non sarebbe stata una cosa furba  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Quello che anche rileggendo i due manuali più la guida non capisco è:
> 
> Se un file non è in world con che criterio viene eliminato?
> 
> Io ho emerso alcune utility che le considero di "sistema", come le reiserfsprogs, però sono in world.
> ...

 

"system" é un insieme di pacchetti definito nel profilo. Similmente al world le use flag e le dipendenze rendono l'insieme variabile.

reiserfsprogs sono considerabili di sistema per te. Chi non usa il resiserFs ma preferisce XFS, JFS, ext2/3 non ne ha particolare bisogno (certo, nulla gli vieta di tenerli li "perché possono servire")

Quindi, a parte alcuni programmi evidenti come libc, gcc, python ed emerge (ma capita che non tutti riescono a vederli come "evidentemente sono di sistema") l'insieme delle cose di sistema é estremamente vario e fortemente dipendente dalle scelte fatte dall'utente, ecco perché é cosí difficile fare un depcleaner effettivamente funzionante ed ecco perché é cosí importante esaminare la lista.

Ricorda che normalmente un pacchetto in piú fa meno danni di un pacchetto in meno... quindi, nel dubbio, io suggerisco di lasciare il pacchetto in questione  :Wink: 

Per eliminare pacchetti dal world la via consigliata é disinstallare con emerge, quindi verrebbero automaticamente "tolti dal world e disinstallati dal sistema". depclean non li troverebbe neanche.

----------

## makaveli87

A questo punto disintallo tutto quello che dice depclean, poi eseguo l'update di world...

Non mi sembra che nell'elenco ci siano pacchetti VITALI per il sistema.. al massimo li riemergo in caso di necessità.

Grazie!

----------

## makaveli87

Fatto.

Alla fine ho lanciato anche un emerge -uDNav world e un revdep-rebuild.

Funziona tutto.

Solo una curiosità per finire la "pulizia".... ho ancora in / dei files-cartelle tipo

livecd  portage-20050820.tar.bz2 (penso risalenti all'installazione)

Poi posso eliminare i files temporanei di portage? Se si..   :Embarassed:  dove e come ? (LEGGi il manuale!... ok.. speravo solo di far prima   :Embarassed:  )

EDIT:

in home/nomeutente ho tante cartelle nascoste tipo di confgurazione... posso eliminarle senza problemi??

In caso ne eliminassi qualcuna che serve a qualche applicazione se la ricrea lei quando si apre (naturalmente perdento la vecchia configurazione) ??

----------

## thewally

Da ora udept è in portage  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tizio

ho un file world parecchio incasinato... (in tanti anni spesso ho dimenticato l'opzione -1 quando installavo delle dipendenze...)

ho già aggiornato il sync e fatto un --depclean... ora volevo pulire il file world...

ma non mi fido molto di udept... se elimina le dipendenze ridondanti... mettiamo che A sia dipendenza di B e C... se lui elimina A dal world... mettiamo che fra qualche mese io tolga B... non è che poi il --depclean mi incasina il C ?

mi consigliate di usare udept -w ? posso farlo senza correre grossi rischi o mi conviene tenere tutto com'è?

facendolo andare con l'opzione -p mi trova parecchie ridondanze...

e perchè se pulisco il world e poi lancio regenworld mi ritorna tutto come prima? è normale? 

questo è quello che alla fine mi dice udept -w:

```

185 packages in world:  132 valid,  53 redundant;

64 packages in system;

691 packages installed: 9% in system, 26% in world, 71% deps.

```

grazie a tutti

----------

## ramiel

Ok...ho aggiornato l'impossibile utlimamente e sto cercando,ora che all'incrica so come si fa)di mantenermi un sistema pulito.

Per via delle mie precedenti acrobazie mi trovo con un file world non sicuramente pulito.

Lo posto sperando che qualcuno possa dirmi cosa potrei togliere

```

sys-apps/slocate

app-arch/atool

kde-base/kdeaddons-meta

media-sound/alsa-utils

kde-misc/kdbus

app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp

kde-base/kdeartwork-meta

app-portage/udept

media-gfx/imagemagick

kde-base/kdegraphics-meta

kde-base/kstart

www-client/links

dev-perl/Archive-Rar

app-arch/unace

dev-db/sqlite

media-gfx/jpegoptim

app-admin/tmpwatch

net-www/mplayerplug-in

sys-process/at

media-sound/amarok

app-cdr/nrg2iso

kde-base/kdeadmin-meta

app-admin/syslog-ng

app-editors/vim

sys-apps/ivman

media-sound/mp32ogg

media-video/spca5xx

app-cdr/k3b

kde-base/kde-i18n

x11-libs/wxGTK

sys-apps/netplug

media-libs/libclthreads

media-video/mjpegtools

net-dns/avahi

media-video/avidemux

kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta

x11-drivers/ati-drivers

app-text/gsview

x11-misc/sux

app-portage/layman

net-p2p/amule

net-misc/smb4k

app-arch/unrar

app-portage/kuroo

media-sound/kradio

app-misc/lirc

sys-boot/grub

sys-process/lsof

sys-apps/ifplugd

dev-util/ccache

dev-util/strace

media-tv/xawtv

media-gfx/bootsplash-themes

app-cdr/bchunk

net-p2p/ktorrent

kde-base/kdebase-meta

media-video/acidrip

media-tv/xmltv

kde-base/kdenetwork-meta

app-misc/inputlircd

media-sound/timidity++

x11-base/xorg-x11

mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird

media-tv/tvtime

media-sound/wavpack

app-editors/gvim

net-firewall/iptables

media-sound/audacious

kde-base/kdeutils-meta

media-video/kmplayer

media-video/ogle-gui

net-misc/ntp

net-misc/axel

app-portage/mirrorselect

app-portage/epm

```

Credo ci siano delle cose assolutamente fuori luogo(sono proprio fuori da mondo!)

Ramiel

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da ramiel

Per favore ragazzi, cerchiamo di cercare prima di postare

----------

## Scen

 *ramiel wrote:*   

> Ok...ho aggiornato l'impossibile utlimamente e sto cercando,ora che all'incrica so come si fa)di mantenermi un sistema pulito.
> 
> Per via delle mie precedenti acrobazie mi trovo con un file world non sicuramente pulito.
> 
> Lo posto sperando che qualcuno possa dirmi cosa potrei togliere

 

Il tuo world file non mi sembra preso tanto male  :Smile: 

Personalmente toglierei queste voci:

```

media-gfx/imagemagick <--- di solito è dipendenza di altri pacchetti

kde-base/kstart <---- è incluso in kdebase-meta

dev-perl/Archive-Rar <---- controlla se è una dipendenza di altri pacchetti

x11-libs/wxGTK <---- essendo una libreria, di solito è dipendenza di altri pacchetti

media-libs/libclthreads <---- essendo una libreria, di solito è dipendenza di altri pacchetti

media-video/mjpegtools <--- di solito è dipendenza di altri pacchetti

```

Per vedere se un pacchetto è dipendenza di altri (quindi potenzialmente rimovibile dal world file, in quanto non esplicitamente installato tramite emerge <nomepacchetto>) usa il comando

```

# equery depends <nomepacchetto>

Esempio:

# equery depends dev-perl/Archive-Rar

```

Prima di cancellare le voci fai una bella copia di /var/lib/portage/world  :Cool: 

----------

## Luca89

Se non sai bene cosa eliminare dal world, ti potrebbe essere utile udept:

```
* app-portage/udept 

     Available versions:  0.5.96.2 0.5.99.0.2.95 0.5.99.0.2.95-r1

     Installed:           0.5.99.0.2.95-r1

     Homepage:            http://catmur.co.uk/gentoo/udept

     Description:         A Portage analysis toolkit

```

In particolare per pulire il world:

```
# dep -w
```

----------

## ramiel

Ho visto che udept pulisce il world se trova pacchetti che sono dipendenze di altri pacchetti nel world.Nel mio caso potrebbero essere installate le sole dipendenze e udept fallirebbe il suo compito.

Intanto sorge spontanea un'altra domanda sull'utilizzo di meta-pacchetti.

Per esempio io nel world ho kdebase-meta.

Mettiamo che io voglia eliminare un solo pacchetto di kde-base,lo posso fare benissimo e anzi,supponiamo che lo faccia.

A questo punto se volessi dare un emerge --depclean questo mi direbbe di dare un emerge --deep --world perchè manca il pacchetto che ho tolto dipendenza di kdebase-meta!Spero di essermi spiegato.

Depclean dal canto suo funziona bene,ma si va comunque contro la logica del meta pacchetto visto che se voglio eliminare un singolo pacchetto mi trovo in un certo senso,nei guai!

Che si potrebbe fare?

----------

## Onip

Beh, invece di avere in world il -meta ti tocca infilarci tutti i vari programmi che ti servono tranne quello che vuoi eliminare.

Per aggiungerli basta

```
# emerge --noreplace <pacchetto>
```

Byez

----------

## crisandbea

 *ramiel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per esempio io nel world ho kdebase-meta.
> 
> Mettiamo che io voglia eliminare un solo pacchetto di kde-base,lo posso fare benissimo e anzi,supponiamo che lo faccia.
> ...

 

non capisco che vuoi dire ???

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Depclean dal canto suo funziona bene,ma si va comunque contro la logica del meta pacchetto visto che se voglio eliminare un singolo pacchetto mi trovo in un certo senso,nei guai!
> 
> 

 

perchè nei guai ???

----------

## ramiel

Ok,ci riprovo

Installo kdeoffice-meta

Nel world mi ritrovo kdeoffice-meta

Voglio eliminare l'inutillizzato krita (dipendenza di koffice-meta)

emerge -C krita

dò

emerge --depclean

il risultato è

"Non posso fare il mio lavoro,devi emergere krita perchè è una dipendenza di koffice-meta...."

In questo senso per utilizzare depclean devo avere installate tutte le dipendenze dei pacchetti meta,ma il loro scopo è quello di permetterti di eliminare pacchetti inutili!

Spero sia più chiaro

----------

## crisandbea

 *ramiel wrote:*   

> Ok,ci riprovo
> 
> Installo kdeoffice-meta
> 
> Nel world mi ritrovo kdeoffice-meta
> ...

 

depclean ti toglie le dipendenze "orfane" di determinati pacchetti, quindi se tu hai eliminato 

un pacchetto che dipende da un'altro credo che la cosa sia normale,

che ti richiede di dare un emerge --deep --update world.

spero di aver capito bene il tuo problema.

ciauz

----------

## ramiel

Ma depclean funziona benissimo!Sono i metapacchetti che dovrebbero mettere in world tutte le proprie dipendenze escluso se stessi!

----------

## Scen

 *ramiel wrote:*   

> In questo senso per utilizzare depclean devo avere installate tutte le dipendenze dei pacchetti meta,ma il loro scopo è quello di permetterti di eliminare pacchetti inutili!

 

Il tuo problema è chiarissimo, però parti da un presupposto sbagliato  :Wink: 

I metapacchetti NON servono come dici tu, a "permetterti di eliminare pacchetti inutili", ma servono a "spezzetare" i pacchetti monolitici in più sottopacchetti, e il vantaggio è presto detto.

Viene scoperto un bug in Krita:

se hai installato app-office/koffice -> devi ricompilarti TUTTO app-office/koffice

se hai installato app-office/koffice-meta -> devi ricompilarti solamente app-office/krita

 :Cool: 

Se si agisce come hai fatto tu si toglie una parte integrante (presente nelle dipendenze dirette ) di un metapacchetto, che per Portage DEVE essere installata (per cui s'incacchia se non la trova  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## Scen

 *ramiel wrote:*   

> Ma depclean funziona benissimo!Sono i metapacchetti che dovrebbero mettere in world tutte le proprie dipendenze escluso se stessi!

 

no, se tu fai

```

emerge kdebase-meta

```

in world viene messo kde-base/kdebase-meta, non le dipendenze.

----------

## Onip

 *ramiel wrote:*   

> Sono i metapacchetti che dovrebbero mettere in world tutte le proprie dipendenze escluso se stessi!

 

Proprio no...

I metapacchetti servono solo per installare "rapidamente" una certa suite di altri pacchetti. Se a te la suite non sta bene così com'è allora ti devi installare a mano solo quello che vuoi, lasciando perdere il meta pacchetto. Per farlo puoi aiutarti guardando le ipendenze del meta nell'ebuild

Byez

----------

## ramiel

Quello che sto facendo!

----------

## DiMar

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Personalmente seguo una procedura del genere:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Volendo fare anch'io una bella pulizia del sistema dopo un annetto e mezzo di utilizzo, e dopo aver letto questo ed altri thread sull'argomento, vi chiedo:

- la pulizia del file world (dopo averne fatto il backup...) con "dep -w" in che posizione si colloca? Prima di tutto?

- prima del depclean, conviene fare dei pacchetti binari di ciò che verrrà rimosso?

Grazie!  :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

dep -w per me va utilizzato DOPO (e con MOLTA cautela  :Rolling Eyes:  ) aver utilizzato tutti gli strumenti standard di Portage.

L'elenco di comandi dato da mrfree è ottimale, e ti confermo che conviene farsi un backup binario (la sicurezza non è mai troppa) dei pacchetti che rimuoverai manualmente o tramite depclean.  :Cool: 

----------

